# Rubber Bands



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

I want to make a wreath out of old hankies. One supply needed is 15 small rubber bands. Where else can I look, besides Target, WM, Staples and Michael's? I did buy some at Target. Doubt they're small enough; and sure don't need 600. Ideas?


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

Not sure how small you need but they make some pretty small hair ties and they look like rubber bands to me.


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

DW Where did you see these? All I want to do is band together a folded hankie. Thin folded hankie.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Rite Aid has very small ones for hair I guess for dread locks or toddler hair. In the hair area near hair brushes.


----------



## woodwind77 (Sep 18, 2014)

Dollar store/ Dollar Tree ?


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

I am thinking at walmart or target in the hair dept.


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

Scunci makes clear, no tangle hair 'rubber bands' made out of poly something. They come in a variety of sizes. The last bunch I got were packed about 50 to the pack, but I've seen them with 200 bands. Walgreens, CVS, Target, grocery store, Walmart should all carry something like them in the hair department where you find barrettes, etc.


----------



## Janis R (Jun 27, 2013)

I have bought baby rubberbands at WM


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

How about the bands they use on braces?


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

PonderosaQ That's exactly what I was looking for. My kids used those on their braces. Where would something like that be found? I've been to WM, Target, Staples, nothing. I did look only in office supplies.


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

mzgarden said:


> Scunci makes clear, no tangle hair 'rubber bands' made out of poly something. They come in a variety of sizes. The last bunch I got were packed about 50 to the pack, but I've seen them with 200 bands. Walgreens, CVS, Target, grocery store, Walmart should all carry something like them in the hair department where you find barrettes, etc.


They're called poly bands (mini), I've used the colored ones for years as knitting markers, here's a Sears link for the clear. You'll never look at another rubber band.
http://www.sears.com/scunci-clear-mini-poly-bands-sold/p-SPM7736670302

The company makes all kinds of stuff like brushes & clips - if you find the brand, I bet they could order the poly bands.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Sandra Spiess said:


> PonderosaQ That's exactly what I was looking for. My kids used those on their braces. Where would something like that be found? I've been to WM, Target, Staples, nothing. I did look only in office supplies.


I always bought them at the orthodontis's office.

WM sells small black hair rubber band things for about a dollar.


----------



## Simpler Times (Nov 4, 2002)

You can get really tiny ones (1/4 inch diameter) for braiding horse mane. Farm suppy stores like Tractor Supply and Rural King should have them. Otherwise, you can order them from Jeffers.com.


----------

